# My Treadle Lathe Project



## rizaydog (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, I have been wanting to build a treadle lathe for a long time now. I finalized my plans and started work. I will be posting more information and pictures on this forum and on my site HERE as I go along. Any thoughts and comments are welcome.

Let me start by saying that my design is based on Roy Underhill's design. However, I have made some alterations to his design to suit my wants and needs. I will point out my modifications as I go along. 

Here is a picture of Roy's lathe:


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Dec 17, 2010)

Very cool project. Please do keep us informed. I would love to see your progress, as well as the finished lathe.


----------



## KenBrasier (Dec 17, 2010)

Ray, have fun with the project.  I looked at the Underhill's Treadle Lathe when I decided to make mine 18 months ago.  But I went with something a bit simpler as I haul it around to do demos.  It is fun to use and a great crowd pleaser.  Mine is collecting dust right now as I'm getting a knee replacement in 3 weeks (it is easier to flip a switch to turn at the present) LOL.


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Dec 17, 2010)

with all do respect, it is actually Leonardo Da Vinci's design.


----------



## rizaydog (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the interest. Yeah, I know Da Vinci designed this style of lathe.  If memory serves, his had a 6' wheel...
 I am still working on this beast. I did  make a lot of headway. I have updated my site to include some more  photos with detentions. Have a look HERE  to see my progress. Sorry to make you click, but it is much easier for  me to only have to post pic and text once. I’ll let you know when I have  added more.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 4, 2011)

I made a lot of progress on this project over the holidays.  I have added some information about my build on my website but most of my time recently was spent in the shop, not on the computer.  However, I plan to add more soon.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jan 4, 2011)

Very cool. Can't wait to see the finished lathe.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 6, 2011)

I added some more info and pics to my site.  I plan to get this  instructional done soon.  It takes too long to make all the pictures and  leaves me less time to turn. err.....


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 8, 2011)

More updates have been added today.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, I got a lot acomplished over the weekend.  My treadle lathe is basicaly done.  A few more tweaks to go.  I got some more of the plans done on my site as well.  Almost done with that too... Come have a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jan 10, 2011)

Riz I think it looks great. I would really like to see some pics of your build.

Mike


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Mike.  I plan on taking some actual photos soon.   I’ll keep you all posted.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok guys.  I finally got the entire plan on my SITE.  Please take a look and let me know what you think.  I still don’t have any actual photos but that will be added soon.


----------



## Chthulhu (Jan 14, 2011)

rizaydog said:


> Ok guys.  I finally got the entire plan on my SITE.  Please take a look and let me know what you think.  I still don’t have any actual photos but that will be added soon.



Looking very good overall. I would make two suggestions, though: move the flywheel back and down further (lowering its mass will increase overall stability) and hinge the treadle at the front rather than the back (more natural leg motion = less strain).

I'm looking forward to your photos and maybe a video or two.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for you thoughts Mike.  I am not sure how I could place the hinges in the front with the tennons being there and still get it to fold up?  You are right about the wheel position.  However, I had planned on building a much bigger wheel.  I was just too impatient and wanted to try this puppy out.  I will be starting a 28" diameter wheel in the next few weeks.  That is why the axel is in that location.  My new wheel will also be hollow in the inside except I will add concrete around the inside rim.  This will greatly increase the momentum.  As of now, the thing is suprisingly stable.  I thought it would have a lot more play.  I think the tennons on the upright pieces make this thing extremely rigid.  However, I'll take another look at hinge placement and see what I can come up with.

Thanks again.


----------



## Chthulhu (Jan 15, 2011)

I meant the hinge for the treadle itself, not the hinges to fold the framework. Also if you hinge the treadle at the front, it won't need to be so long, just long enough to reach the connecting rod (J) at its furthest point.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 16, 2011)

I see now.  Thanks.  I am not sure that would be a good idea.  The treadle is long so you don't need to stick your leg under the lathe too far.  When the treadle moves up, my knee is higher then the bottom of the ways.  I have hit my leg on the ways when I wasn't paying attention.  Maybe if the lathe was higher, or the front foot was moved out some.  I don't know.  Good thinking.  Thanks again.


----------



## Chthulhu (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay, then let's make the treadle extend out a bit to the front yet still hinge at the front edge of the base. Your heel would be outside the base and the ball of your foot inside, and you would use a rocking motion to work the treadle, similar to using a treadle sewing machine.

If you prefer your rear-hinged treadle, add a block or two to elevate the hinged end of the treadle; that will lower the free end and stop you banging your knee.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 17, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea.  I might try that.  I'll have to take a look at some treadle sewing machines.  Greate idea...


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 23, 2011)

Mike,  I have been contemplating your idea.  I am going to give it a try and see if I can't get the treadle to hinge on the front.  Hopefully that will make things easier.  I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 25, 2011)

I finally got a few pictures of this beast. sorry it took so long and the quality isn't great.


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Jan 26, 2011)

One word.  AWESOME!!!!


----------

